# I'm back...



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

After a two week vacation (forced) I'm back. What would you like to discuss? I'm accepting suggestions…how about, "Truth, why it pisses people off"?


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

Welcome back. I'm sure that you will come up with a topic that will rankle someone, perhaps several.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

How 'bout I start out simple and benign? What is the best wood? Or, which saw is the sharpest? Or, which equipment color goes best in my shop? Or, do you like animals in your shop? Or, the best one yet…which tablesaw should I buy?


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> How bout I start out simple and benign? What is the best wood? Or, which saw is the sharpest? Or, which equipment color goes best in my shop? Or, do you like animals in your shop? Or, the best one yet…which tablesaw should I buy?
> 
> - DKV


Why?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Good question Rob. Here's mine to you…why not?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

How about this? Domesticated cats are destroying the ecology of neighborhoods.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

How about that Dewey Decimal System - what a scam!


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Metric: the system that is overrated?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

> How about that Dewey Decimal System - what a scam!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Metric: the system that is overrated?
> 
> - SirIrb


Both Dewey and metric have been discussed many times. They no longer get the blood flowing. We need a subject people will respond to with passion…but not get me suspended.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

The benefits of child labor? I am all for it.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

> The benefits of child labor? I am all for it.
> 
> - SirIrb


Overdone and against the law. Besides, it's tough enough to get the legal age kids to work.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

This is the WORLD wide web. It is not against the law everywhere. ANNNNNNNNNDDDDDD "Its for the children!"


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Glad you're back, whatever the topic, it's sure to be entertaining.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's a topic. Generally speaking who, as a group, are the most intelligent people on earth? Let's use the Nobel prizes as our guage. Here are some group examples. White, black, Asian, etc or American, French, British, etc or Christian, Muslim, Hindu, Jewish, etc or a certain university. You get the idea.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Lumber Jocks are the most intelligent people on earth, thank you very much.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

> Lumber Jocks are the most intelligent people on earth, thank you very much.
> 
> - waho6o9


Good guess…


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

You were gone???


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> You were gone???
> 
> - JoeinGa


That was why hinge was posting.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Instead of "which table saw to buy" how about "which table saw not to buy"?


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

> Generally speaking who, as a group, are the most intelligent people on earth? Let s use the Nobel prizes as our guage.
> - DKV


I think we can rule out folks who use guage.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Generally speaking who, as a group, are the most intelligent people on earth? Let s use the Nobel prizes as our guage.
> - DKV
> 
> I think we can rule out folks who use guage.
> ...


*The Winner! Thread closed.*


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Here s a topic. Generally speaking who, as a group, are the most intelligent people on earth? Let s use the Nobel prizes as our guage. Here are some group examples. White, black, Asian, etc or American, French, British, etc or Christian, Muslim, Hindu, Jewish, etc or a certain university. You get the idea.
> 
> - DKV


My guess would be Nobel laureates, followed by Germanic speakers.

How is hinge?


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

How about "How much is your time worth?"

I'm thinking about the guys who spend days and hours restoring $25 planes with rusty blades and making jigs and fixtures they can buy.

You know, the subscribers to Shop Notes, more appropriately titled "The Anal WW'er".

Signed, 
"The WoodRiver Shill"


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

The reason I fixed up some of the old $25 or even $2 tools is because I could not afford the the Lee Valley or Lie Nielsen tools and besides, it was fun! Once you fix up an old plane or saw and tune it up, it gives you an appreciation for the tool and how to use it.

How about, "What tools do you feel you need and why!"

I know some of what I want, that I don't have.


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

Ashkenazi Jews are the most intelligent people on earth, and the males have the longest life spans.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

I have it on good authority that the Irish are the smartest people and the bestest lovers.

Me Ma told me.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

How about a topic where lumberjocks compare the size of there hammers ?
My hammers bigger.. no my hammers longer.. oh my; my hammer is bent… etc


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Conservatives are ashamed of their hammers…it wouldn't work.


----------



## upinflames (Jun 24, 2012)

It all comes down to how many posts you have and how many buddies you have, read some stuff on the interwebs and now u r a master krafts man…......


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

If people wanted the truth, most politicians wouldn't be employed.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

> How about "How much is your time worth?"
> 
> I m thinking about the guys who spend days and hours restoring $25 planes with rusty blades and making jigs and fixtures they can buy.
> 
> ...


The best topic. So much time wasted on little things. Ugh


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

If the time spent woodworking is hobby related then the time spent is equal to the joy you receive. If the woodworking is business related then time is money.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I know this is going to disappoint a few people but I will be gone for a while. See you all later. If anyone hears from Hinge give her my best.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

If you go away and never post again, I truly think that this site would be a better place. Your admirers/ sock puppets may think differently, but there you go. Your brand of "truth" may make sense to you, but at the bottom of it, you are simply a troll, despite your sig and claims to the negative. Posting "true" statements in a thread that have nothing to do with your posted "truth" is lame at best. Honestly, I'm sorry to see that you are back. Go do some wood working, and slink on out of here.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> If you go away and never post again, I truly think that this site would be a better place. Your admirers/ sock puppets may think differently, but there you go. Your brand of "truth" may make sense to you, but at the bottom of it, you are simply a troll, despite your sig and claims to the negative. Posting "true" statements in a thread that have nothing to do with your posted "truth" is lame at best. Honestly, I m sorry to see that you are back. Go do some wood working, and slink on out of here.
> 
> - Dark_Lightning


It's really sad that in this day and age with all of the turmoil , everybody on the brink of war and wars in progress, the economy on the edge of collapse, the government wanting to take all our freedom from us there are people like you how have no HUMOR, AND how you go out of your way to find something to bitch about is ridiculous .

You don't have to read DKV or hinge's post. Who is forcing you to read these post, NO ONE but you own damn self. You know full well when you open a post by DKV or Hinge what you're going to find. Lighten up and have some fun before you fall over with heart attack. This is th off topic section a perfect place to goof around.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> It s really sad that in this day and age with all of the turmoil , everybody on the brink of war and wars in progress, the economy on the edge of collapse, the government wanting to take all our freedom from us there are people like you how have no HUMOR, AND how you go out of your way to find something to bitch about is ridiculous .
> 
> You don t have to read DKV or hinge s post. Who is forcing you to read these post, NO ONE but you own damn self. You know full well when you open a post by DKV or Hinge what you re going to find. Lighten up and have some fun before you fall over with heart attack. This is th off topic section a perfect place to goof around.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


I hope this is some kind of attempt at humor, because it isn't reality based!

You sound like you live in one of them there conservative bubbles.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Dittos Alaska Guy…..

....it seems the only tongue in cheek some around here experience is while wasting time trying to dial in their router one more thou…......


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

Wait! You can adjust a router?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> It s really sad that in this day and age with all of the turmoil , everybody on the brink of war and wars in progress, the economy on the edge of collapse, the government wanting to take all our freedom from us there are people like you how have no HUMOR, AND how you go out of your way to find something to bitch about is ridiculous .
> 
> You don t have to read DKV or hinge s post. Who is forcing you to read these post, NO ONE but you own damn self. You know full well when you open a post by DKV or Hinge what you re going to find. Lighten up and have some fun before you fall over with heart attack. This is th off topic section a perfect place to goof around.
> 
> ...


RobS888, I serious as a heart attack. I don't understand people who think that because they don't like something/someone/some conversation that they have a right to rain on their parade when it posted in OT forum. If this was posted in the woodworking forum that might be a different story.

Nobody has to read anything they don't want to on LJ. Dark_Lightning has been on JL long enough to know who DKV and Hinge are. If he doesn't like that brand of humor why does he keep reading them. He does so he has something to bitch about, that why.

There is lots of content on this site I don't like (including some of yours) but it's up to me to weed out what I want of follow and what I don't. It's not up to me to tell you the leave this site or to try to censor you just because I don't like what you post.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

What content? You don't like the threads I've started? I think I've only started 3 or 4. Are you referring to my comments? I see a huge difference in comments and threads. DKV is trying to start fights or flame wars. I just try to reign in some stupidity I see ;-}


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

"DKV is trying to start fights or flame wars".

That's kind of like saying the bartender is trying to get me drunk. I'm the only one who can get me drunk.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

No, it is like the drunk guy in the bar yelling out "incite-full" comments looking for a fight. Face it he is a troll.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

DKV may have struck a nerve in a few of his posts but I don't see why we need to polarize over his comments, we can choose to bash/pile on,flag or simply ignore him totally, I chose to read everything he posts and most of the time enjoy reading the threads he starts , I may not agree with what he has to say but understand and appreciate his twisted sense of humor.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Ya just got to ignore drunks unless you're looking for trouble yourself.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

79 degrees and clear…a beautiful day in Ashland.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Ya just got to ignore drunks unless you re looking for trouble yourself.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Interesting that you want DKV and you to be able to say what you want, but dark lightening and I can't.

You should look up the meaning of hypocrite.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Is seems to me all of us are saying what we want. Is there something you want to say and you haven't? If so go ahead and say it.

We're all entitled to our opinion. Mine just happens to be "change the channel if you don't like the show but don't stop the show for those who want to watch it.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Is seems to me all of us are saying what we want. Is there something you want to say and you haven t? If so go ahead and say it.
> 
> We re all entitled to our opinion. Mine just happens to be "change the channel if you don t like the show but don t stop the show for those who want to watch it.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Can't even see what you are doing, how sad is that?

My opinion is DKV should be limited to one inane thread per day.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> We re all entitled to our opinion. Mine just happens to be "change the channel if you don t like the show but don t stop the show for those who want to watch it.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Who exactly are you venting anger at for stopping the show?
People here can say they don't like a person, they can block, and choose to change that channel, as you say but no one other than Cricket has the ability to actually stop others from posting on the forum.

I enjoyed some of DKV's posts but it's not true everything was in off-topic threads. He would troll on topic threads as well and it got tiresome for me, especially after the Hinge alter-ego came about. I was about to ignore all of them but it looks like cricket took care of it before I got a chance to.

I don't know of any forum that allows one person to do the things he was alleged to have but in the end, he only has himself to blame. No amount of hate from other posters here or disagreement has any control on what Cricket does. Blaming others just isn't applicable in this situation.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

"Can't we all just get along?"


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

If I don't like you, you simply don't exist. So rant on all you want. It is like a drunk in a wreck. I might stop and check but if that is what it is I simply get back in the car and drive off. No skin off my backside if you kill yourself and I damned sure wont try to save your stupid ass. To old to let stupidity be important to me.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

> "Can t we all just get along?"
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I like everyone and everyone likes me. Think positive…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> "Can t we all just get along?"
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> ...


Definitely an optimistic point of view. Can you prove the later?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Topa, I can't prove the latter…it's just a feeling. How can you not like me?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I really do not dislike any LJ, including you DKV. The expressions by others cause me to be concerned they may not share my tolerance. BTW, did you ever discover why the truth pisses people off? I believe it is because 96 per cent admit to lying. What do you think?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I can say this…the two most debated subjects, politics and religion hold the least number of truths.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Yes, but does that prove you are in the 4%?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Most truths are in the eye of the beholder. Some beholders behold better than most beholders. I am part of the former. Trust me…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'm sure I can ;-))


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

OMG is there no escape!


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

Not if we keep feeding him/her.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Not if we keep feeding him/her.
> 
> - RobS888


There will never be a shortage of troll food.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

......


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

> I really do not dislike any LJ, including you DKV. The expressions by others cause me to be concerned they may not share my tolerance. BTW, did you ever discover why the truth pisses people off? I believe it is because 96 per cent admit to lying. What do you think?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


89.98% of all statistics are not true…lol


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Humanity, politics and religion are built on nontruths, half truths and hyperbole…that is our way.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> "Can t we all just get along?"
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


There no entertainment value in that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> "Can t we all just get along?"
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> There no entertainment value in that.
> ...


I guess the world would be too dull, wouldn't it? ;-)


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

Congratulations DKV, it's been a week and you haven't said anything to topical but you've still managed to stir up the STUFF. Hurry back from sunny Ashland.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Greg, Ashland is so yesterday, Astoria is happening today…rain, rain, rain


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

politics can be a hot topic on Lumberjocks … doesn't take much to piss people off.. 
.
.
.
.
.
.

People do and say crazy vicious stuff.

I do miss the Trollhunter he was a super hero on here. 
.
.
.
.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Not if we keep feeding him/her.
> 
> - RobS888
> There will never be a shortage of troll food.
> ...


Not with your help.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> "Can t we all just get along?"
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> There no entertainment value in that.
> - AlaskaGuy


No accounting for taste is there? I don't see the value at all.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> "Can t we all just get along?"
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> There no entertainment value in that.
> ...


So tell me RobS888, why do you always participate in post/threads/discussion like this? I looked back at a bunch of your previous post/comments/replies and it seems you are very attracted off topic post that have no value. You seems to be in a lot of them.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> *politics can be a hot topic on Lumberjocks … doesn t take much to piss people off..
> .*
> .
> .
> ...


Yes, and those same people just block others when they get pissed.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> "Can t we all just get along?"
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> There no entertainment value in that.
> ...


Actually, mostly just one about Wealth Distribution. Do you always read past comments to find a way to stifle someone? Seems creepy to me. Like a stalker!

It is still strange that you want to deprive others of the rights you want DKV to have. Intellectually dishonest would describe it. You are defending a troll.

Are you DKV? We know he/she uses other accounts. That would explain why you are doing the fighting/defending.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

"Always a rush after big shootings"

Another "off topic discussion with no value" just like the climate change debates.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Some people are just more interested in politics than woodworking (or whatever forum they choose to preach from their soapbox), while some are entertaining, some can get old pretty quick with the same stuff over and over again.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Everything in moderation.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*I have a moderate blocked list. Keeps the name callers, crazies, extremists, complainers, zealots and trolls off my threads.*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

The first thing that always happens when blocking someone. They block you back.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> The first thing that always happens when blocking someone. They block you back.
> 
> - Dan um Style


Not true. I've never blocked you or anyone else and never will. I prefer to face life, not hide from it.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

The Dentist killing the Lion post was pretty lame and without any real value also.

If you what to see a troll look in the mirror.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> "Always a rush after big shootings"
> 
> Another "off topic discussion with no value" just like the climate change debates.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Or any DKV thread…


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

> So tell me RobS888, why do you always participate in post/threads/discussion like this? I looked back at a bunch of your previous post/comments/replies and it seems you are very attracted off topic post that have no value. You seems to be in a lot of them.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> ...


Seems to me that reading past posts is far less "creepy Stalker" than your searching for peoples location via their IP address…..

What would compel someone to hunt down the location of someone on an online forum.

So do you listen to 'every breath you take' by the police as you do that?


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Seems to me that reading past posts is far less "creepy Stalker" than your searching for peoples location via their IP address…..
> 
> What would compel someone to hunt down the location of someone on an online forum.
> 
> ...


Oh, are you referring to the time you changed a wiki entry to the exact opposite of what it had said for 5 years and I used the IP and date time stamp to show what a liar you are? Fun times.

EDIT: thanks for confirming it was in fact your IP. Further proof there is nothing you won't do to try to win an argument: Lie, misdirect, use discredit data, use fraudulent data all in days work for you.

Tell us again how Canadians pay less tax that Americans? That was pretty funny. I get a chuckle thinking about you trying to heave that much BS. Then disappearing when proven wrong.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

No I am referring to when I stated where i live…. and you challenged based on "my IP address indicates a different location in the USA"

What compels someone to SEARCH OUT the location of a poster? STALKER!


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> No I am referring to when I stated where i live…. and you challenged based on "my IP address indicates a different location in the USA"
> 
> What compels someone to SEARCH OUT the location of a poster? STALKER!
> 
> - DrDirt


How did I get your IP?

I looked up the IP of someone that changed a wiki entry? Was that you?


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Gentle reminder…
http://lumberjocks.com/CricketWalker/blog/42535


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Seems like a lot of work to Stalk someone….via tracking their Ip address.

Still creepier than seeing someones posts on other topics and making a character judgement.

At least you admit that *you engage in that practice*.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

No comment … oops I guess that was a comment!


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Seems like a lot of work to Stalk someone….via tracking their IP address.
> 
> Still creepier than seeing someones posts on other topics and making a character judgement.
> 
> ...


I did it once based on the most unethical thing I have seen from anyone on this site.

What pathological need to win do you need to go out and change a wiki thread to the exact opposite of what it said? Too bad you didn't know it tracked your IP for just that sort of check. I rolled back one Wiki edit, how many have you made over the years to win an argument? Quite a few I bet.

It took far less work, (select IP on Wiki edit page, copy, paste into search bar) than it takes to change a Wiki thread that was last changed 5 years ago. Good thing anyone can roll back anonymous crazy edits.

Do you want Cricket to ban us? If so keep it up.

Either way, banned or not look into why you will do anything to win. It might help your personal life as well.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> No comment … oops I guess that was a comment!
> 
> - oldnovice


He He.


----------



## Daruc (Apr 20, 2015)

You make a good point for keeping guns!

Anonymous people tracking down your IP? 
How much further does it go? 
Now days you have to protect yourselves from internet weirdos as well as home invasions.

Yes, I will vote to keep the 2nd amendment!!!


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

I'll vote to change it,

How does one track down an IP?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

You asked if we missed you?

It sure does look like it but next time we will take better aim!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Of course the resident TROLLS missed DKV…..they have had no place else to fight about dumb stuff…..Sounds like what one hears at a Day Care Center….


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

> Either way, banned or not look into why you will do anything to win. It might help your personal life as well.
> 
> - RobS888


Really - - anything to win…. *I didn't go for the "I'm going to track down where this guy lives"* because I disagree with his post

You better recheck your posts…. it was a different topic… I said I lived in Central kansas… YOU cam back with a "But your IP address indicates you live in California"

Don't point to others behaviour as justification for your own admitted stalking - and seeking out peoples physical locations based on internet discussions.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

> You asked if we missed you?
> 
> It sure does look like it but next time we will take better aim!
> 
> - oldnovice


Oldnovice, who asked that?


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

It kind of looks like a couple of people need warm bottles and dry diapers. Childish arguments at best.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

> Of course the resident TROLLS missed DKV…..they have had no place else to fight about dumb stuff…..Sounds like what one hears at a Day Care Center….
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit, I'm a troll hunter…if I find one I turn them over to Cricket for judgement and sentencing.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Either way, banned or not look into why you will do anything to win. It might help your personal life as well.
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> ...


You should write to Cricket with your charge and let her decide.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> You asked if we missed you?
> 
> It sure does look like it but next time we will take better aim!
> 
> - oldnovice


Now that was funny!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Sure Rob - - -You are talking about stalking when we discussed global warming….

I was referring to this exchange on the Wealth Distribution Thread…..When we discussed the local minimum wage.

Talk about GOING TO ANY LENGTH to try to win an argument….your post #2793…
http://lumberjocks.com/replies/on/2699088/page/56










I don't need Cricket to 'Confirm' that you are an admitted stalker…that seeks out those who disagree with you.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

Make the charge if you can, or stop whinging.

Where is the rest of it? Shouldn't there be some more?

What was your response 2 months back? Did you freak out like a little girl then as well?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

When someone returns, from whereever, it is typical for them to say, "I am back, did you miss me?", but you are WAY to from typical!

So I apparently read more into your "I AM BACK" than was really there!

But that is OK, it just adds to the confusion of your return!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Dr. Dirt and Rob should do what any bar fight should do…
"Take it outside!" NOBODY really cares IF you two want to stalk each other….The ONLY thing you two seem to be doing is SPAMMING someone else's post….

As for "alaskaguy"? How many different profiles does he have? I know I have blocked at least two other ones..like Alaskasteve…..ring a bell?

Maybe they all should start a new post…."What is my stalker?" sort of thing?


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

I think he is DKV and hinge, didn't recognize or see alaskasteve.

I don't understand having the separate accounts.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

It would be nice if the site administrators could/would check IPs reduce the number with Dr Jekyll/Mr Hyde persona!


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> It would be nice if the site administrators could/would check IPs reduce the number with Dr Jekyll/Mr Hyde persona!
> 
> - oldnovice


I was thinking the same thing! Sort by IP and number of comments, then delete the duplicate with the most comments or select the one with the least comments when there are more than two…


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

DKV I saw you mentioned in a punch line on Grumpy's topic is it really true???


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

> DKV I saw you mentioned in a punch line on Grumpy s topic is it really true???
> 
> - BurlyBob


Show me the punchline and I'll tell you if it's true.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

bandit is right - -

Rest of what?

You stalk people via IP….
Actually you ATTEMPT to do that and freely admit the practice.

Can't help that your results… much as your political conclusions are over 1700 miles off.

But if you are going to cry over your admission… sure ask cricket to fight for you.

You certainly cannot claim to be falsely accused - - since you already confessed.
I don't feel threatened, because I have entered the pushpin on the shop map over 7 years ago…. and your research points you 4 states away. You would likely sell your car for gas money.
---------------------

Question to others is….

How do you like the idea that if someone disagrees with you on lumberjocks about the minimum wage levels… they work to "find out where you live".... to do what to you or your family is unclear.

I think that an "oh yeah!!.... I will hunt you down" behaviour is mentally imbalanced.

Everybody cool with physical stalking as opposed to trolling?


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

You sound like a little girl now. Wah, he saw my IP after I tried to trick him, wah.

You are still a proven liar and a fraud. Notice all the people siding with you and your "claims" of stalking.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

My emails have totally blown up over this thread, so it is being closed.

*For future reference.*

- If you don't like a topic, don't read it.
- If you don't want to deal with a member, block them.
- If a topic is in violation of our rules of respect or inflammatory, simply report it.

Fine Line of Inflammatory Topics
http://lumberjocks.com/CricketWalker/blog/45321

IMPORTANT: Respect For Others
http://lumberjocks.com/CricketWalker/blog/42535


----------

